

Airplane Flying on Google Maps Satellite - Uncreative
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=40.703399,+-73.938353&sll=40.703383,-73.938289&sspn=0.010834,0.019054&ie=UTF8&ll=40.703399,-73.938353&spn=0.002692,0.004764&t=h&z=18&iwloc=A

======
cd34
Lots more like this on <http://googlesightseeing.com/>

